# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  share this folder

## saeed razaee

با سلام 
در شبكه چگونه مي توانم فولدرهايي كه روي برخي كامپيوترها share this folder شده است را باز كنم.البته آنها به صورت اختصاصي براي كاربران ديگري share شده است و من در حالت عادي به آنها دسترسي ندارم مي خواهم راه باز كردن اين پوشه ها را بدانم.با تشكر

----------

